# Narex dovetail chisel set. Anyone use them?



## Luthierman (Jun 4, 2015)

In specifics, these ones. I recently bought a set of the Narex mortising chisels and I have to say, I am impressed. In terms of bang for your buck, they are up there. 
To be honest, I really need more chisels like I need another hole in my head as my collection might be reaching the point of absurdity, if that is even possible. Granted, I give a lot away and keep the premium ones for myself, but I still find myself continuing to pursue and purchase even more. Anyway, these chisels in particular are piquing my interest. There isn't a lot of information out there on them and the reviews arent very consistent. I think the set, 1/2 and 3/4 inch, is under 60 dollars. I was just curious if anyone on here had tried them out and what their thoughts were.

Thanks as always.


----------



## Luthierman (Jun 4, 2015)

So judging by the lack of responses here, there aren't many users of this chisel. Interesting.


----------



## RB61 (Nov 30, 2012)

Didn't know they existed. Based on most of their line of chisels, they should be of good quality


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

Those photos don't look like any Narex chisels I've ever seen. Do you have a link?


----------



## Luthierman (Jun 4, 2015)

You bet

Right here: http://www.amazon.com/Narex-Dovetail-Japanese-Style-Chisels/dp/B00L77XKFM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1456020245&sr=8-1&keywords=narex+chisels+dovetail


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks. I've got the Bevel edge chisels, the skew chisels and a mortise chisel from Narex and like them a lot. The metal at the tip is pretty soft and needs to be ground back (on mine anyway).

Those ones look really nice.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

http://www.amazon.ca/Narex-Dovetail-Japanese-Style-Chisels/dp/B0186JTO0I/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1456022877&sr=8-6&keywords=narex+chisel
This is what we Canucks have to deal with! I have almost given up on Amazon .ca
I have all the Narex Chisels that I could buy from Lee Valley and they are ok but have moved up 
to some vintage chisels (U.S./German/Swiss) and a few Japanese which are IMO much better.


----------



## Luthierman (Jun 4, 2015)

Holy Crap! That is a lot of coin. I too have some nice German and Swiss chisels and they are great. I am mostly just curious about the ones I posted.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Seems pricey for two chisels, when the benefit of that style of chisels could be had with one. Also many high quality chisels that you could get for a similar price or less would have relatively sharp lands (the sides of a chisel) and will get into a dovetail just as well as these chisels that are called dovetail chisels. For example LN chisels are considered very high quality and have very narrow lands. Or you could go with a skew chisel that are good for cleaning out dovetails, or you could grind a vintage chisel to narrow the lands and even make it skew.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

No haven't used them but I can't see any great advantage to them compared to a good quality chisel with a low side bevel height.

The low side bevel height is the key IMO.
Ashely's have one of the lowest.
For 1/2 blinds, the flat fishtail chisel Lie Nielsen makes is very good.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

Haven't used the dove tail set. But I have the narex bench chisel set, and I too am very impressed with them.
Seems narex has a very good product. I would buy narex again if that is where the deal is at.


----------



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

I just bought a set of 6 narex mortising chisels. They look very nice and are sharp. I haven't had a chance to use them yet, but will in a day or so. I have a set of Dewalt regular chisels that suprised me how good they are. I've used them quiet a few times and they hold an edge well enough. I'm still going to buy the dovetail Narex chisels though, hoping to catch them on sale.
Gerald


----------



## Aidan1211 (Feb 20, 2016)

I have two sets of Narex. A Paring Set and a mortise set. They are good chisels definitely worth their price, but yes theres a but you will have to resharpen them more frequently then say older vintage tool steel or a set of LN's or Lee Valley. If you are on a budget though (wife held the purse strings when I got my sets) They are great "for now" chisels. My two cents


----------



## Luthierman (Jun 4, 2015)

Sounds like I should save my money. I like the mortising chisels made by them but it doesn't come without complaint. I got them razor sharp and it took very little time to roll over the cutting edge. The steel isn't all that hard. I feel like the same may be true with some of the other offerings made by Narex.


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

Just ordered a pair of skewed chisels by Narex last week: took advantage of LV's free-shipping deal. Judging by the relative price the brand is value-based meaning that im expecting less than I would from better brands. Still, even "Chevy" value can be pretty awesome if otherwise you've been going without. These are my fist skews and I have a special purpose in mind for them so im pretty stoked at the prospect of their arrival.


----------

